# TBT's Holiday Market Event



## Jeremy (Dec 12, 2021)

Season's Greetings, Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and welcome to our latest forum event, *The Bell Tree's Holiday Market*! During this festive time of year, we have many different activities for you to peruse at our various market attractions and stalls.

Visiting our Holiday Market will earn you *Silver Bells* currency, which you can then spend on forum collectibles. TBT's Holiday Market is broken down into two sections with several activities in each. Win rewards by visiting our market *attractions* on a regular basis. Submit creations to our market *stalls* to receive silver bells. The favorites of the Holiday Market stalls will also receive extra rewards! Visit the activity threads in our new TBT's Holiday Market 2021 section, or click their links in the lists below.

*Holiday Market Attractions*


~~~~~~~~~~~~EventStart DatesMax Silver Bells



12 Days of Collectibles - Enter daily giveaways!Dec 13th - Dec 25th12 * 2



Advent Calendar - Receive rewards every day!Dec 13th - Dec 25th30



Skye Spies - Find all of the items in the image!Dec 15th, 18th, 22nd, 25th10 x 4



Tucker's Toasty Tavern Trivia - Put your knowledge to the test!Dec 31st31

*Holiday Market Stalls*


~~~~~~~~~~~~EventStart DateMax Silver BellsFavorites Selection



Opal's Opalescent Ornaments - Submit your ACNH screenshots to create beautiful ornaments!Dec 12th45Top community reactions



Pate's Playful Pageant - Dress up your ACNH character for a chance to decorate TBT's banner!Dec 12th45Top community reactions



Quinn's Quintessential Quilts - Design your part of TBT's community quilt!Dec 12th60Staff nominations for community poll



Cookie's Celebratory Compositions - Share a story by sharing a picture and writing about it!Dec 12th60Staff nominations for community poll



Harvey's Feast - Create a holiday feast in ACNH!Dec 19th60Staff nominations for community poll



Sprinkle's Snowman Stockpile - Help create TBT's new snowman collectible!Dec 19th45Staff nominations for community poll (no placement rewards)



Sydney's Seasonal Signatures - Make your forum avatar and signature festive for the holidays!Dec 19th30



Cally's Cozy Colors - Color the line art to create a magical holiday scene!Dec 19th60Staff nominations for community poll

As explained in each activity thread, the selected favorites will earn an additional 60 Silver Bells each. However, we are setting a total limit of 180 Silver Bells earned from favorites for those users who are selected in multiple activities. Activities that are determined by community polls also have additional placement rewards.

*Rewards and Prizes*

There are many new and old collectibles you can spend your Silver Bells on in our shop! Let's take a look at our newly released collectibles:







 Snowflake Glow Wand






 Dreamy Bear Plush






 Jingloid






 To-be designed and named snowman






 Kwanzaa Candy






 Red Christmas Stocking
And many that were previously released!
Also available from certain events:







 Snow Globe






 Gold Trophy






 Silver Trophy






 Bronze Trophy
Advent Calendar collectible, coming soon...

*Holiday Backdrops*

We also have three new and three old festive backdrops you can use this year! Like previous events, these backdrops are temporary designs that show behind your profile information with every post you make. They are sold for (regular) forum Bells.

*Holiday Twinkle (animated), Christkindlmarkt, Crackling Warmth, Winter's Embrace*, *Snow Blossoms*, *Magic in the Sky*




















Each backdrop can be rented from the shop and will be *discarded after one week*. Holiday Twinkle is an _animated_ backdrop and costs *80 Bells*, while all others are sold for *40 Bells*. For this event we've reduced the price and shortened their duration so you can switch between multiple backdrops while they're available during the holiday season. Holiday Twinkle was designed by Chris, while Christkindlmarkt and Crackling Warmth were designed by Mistreil. The other three were created by dizzy bone and released last year. Enjoy!

*Staff Credits*

Super special thanks to all of our staff who have help put together yet another great TBT event!

Event Hosts: Mistreil, dizzy bone, Mairmalade, Mick, pandapples, Nefarious, Chris, Oblivia, Justin
Main Banner Art: dizzy bone
Event Banner Art: Mistreil, Pyoopi, dizzy bone, Mick
Event Coordination and Setup: Jeremy, Chris, Oblivia, Mick
Art Coordination: Mistreil
Holiday Twinkle Backdrop: Chris
Christkindlmarkt Backdrop: Mistreil
Crackling Warmth Backdrop: Mistreil
Snowflake Glow Wand, Dreamy Bear Plush, Kwanzaa Candy, and Snowman, and Advent Calendar collectibles: Mistreil
Jingloid collectible: Mick
Red Christmas Stocking collectible: dizzy bone
New banner tree lights: Mick
Post-Event Gallery: Mistreil
Closing Banner Art: Laudine


The activities of TBT's Holiday Market will take place until January 1st, 2022, followed by community voting and the selection of our snowman collectible. We hope you have a great holiday season and a happy new year!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 12, 2021)

NEW WAND?!?!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 12, 2021)

Thank you staff!! I'm so excited <3


----------



## boring (Dec 12, 2021)

Im so excited for this event, I cant wait to enter the challenges.. btw thank you TBT staff for your hard work again this year! I hope after this you all take a well deserved break <3


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 12, 2021)

Must have wand and plushie...but wand.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 12, 2021)

THANKS SO EXCITED GLOW WAND


----------



## S.J. (Dec 12, 2021)

Oh my gosh, how are all of those collectibles so adorable and amazing?!


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 12, 2021)

Omg the WAND and PLUSH I need you both !!!!!!


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 12, 2021)

Snowflake Wand *and *Snow Bunny! Be still my heart. I hope it's possible to earn enough silver bells for both. If not, I've got a difficult decision ahead of me.


----------



## Bekaa (Dec 12, 2021)

Yay! I like that stocking collectible!


----------



## Neurotiker (Dec 12, 2021)

Snowflake Wand and the Frost Egg, Yule Log and Snow Bunny returning have me acting like a wild hyena.


----------



## xara (Dec 12, 2021)

see, i’m supposed to be taking a mental health break rn... but that dreamy bear plush tho.


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 12, 2021)

ohhh my god!! i was wrapping up to go to bed but looks like i need to go through absolutely everything and figure out how i'm getting my hands on that wand and dreamy bear plush  but also the snow bunny.. dear lord


----------



## King koopa (Dec 12, 2021)

Well, at least I know that I definitely getting a snow wand!


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 12, 2021)

Ooh don't mind if I do, loving the new backdop selections. Gonna go check out the events because I also like some of those prizes


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 12, 2021)

I’m looking forward to this! I just skimmed the events because I’m at work, but I’ll take a closer look when I’m finished! I’m excited for this. I like the blue glow wand!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 12, 2021)

I can't believe all the snowflake wand create-a-collectible submitters were robbed of a free snowflake wand


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 12, 2021)

i'm getting confused and overwhelmed just reading the OP lmao rip.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Dec 12, 2021)

oh boy, I see an opportunity to get myself even more Red Star Fragments if I wanted to.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 12, 2021)

HELL YEAHHH NEW WAND!!


----------



## digimon (Dec 12, 2021)

NEW WAND HYPE


----------



## King koopa (Dec 12, 2021)

WAIT IS THAT A FROST EGG IN THE SHOP? Since there's only 10 in stock, I hope I'm able to snag one before their out of stock!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 12, 2021)

I just wanted to point out an edit I made to the main post in case you already read through it all:



> As explained in each activity thread, the selected favorites will earn an additional 60 Silver Bells each. *However, we are setting a total limit of 180 Silver Bells earned from favorites for those users who are selected in multiple activities*. Activities that are determined by community polls also have additional placement rewards.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Dec 12, 2021)

snowflake glow wand(!!) im mega excited to take part


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 12, 2021)

so that's 500+180 cap on favs+whatever advent offers


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Dec 12, 2021)

I so need that wand for my collection- but I already love the snowman so much!! 

I have also been lusting over that snowglobe for so long, I really hope I can get one <3


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 12, 2021)

the overwhelming urge to have another snow bunny vs. my need for the other cute collectibles. 
unstoppable force meets immovable object.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 12, 2021)

Looks like a lot to have fun with!  Looking forward to it all.  Contrary to the usual temperatures of this season, those backdrops are  !


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 12, 2021)

I’m so excited! The new collectibles look so good!!!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Dec 12, 2021)

NEW WAND    
It was so worth it staying up for the start of the event!!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 12, 2021)

Keep in mind, to get one of the three rarest collectibles (including the new wand), you will have to pass on most of the others even if you do everything. (This was done on purpose!)


----------



## CylieDanny (Dec 12, 2021)

Amazing! this looks like so much fun, I hope I'll have some time to do some!!


----------



## Venn (Dec 12, 2021)

So exciting! Some events I'd like to try for sure!


----------



## Merielle (Dec 12, 2021)

Ahhh two of my serious dream collectibles, the Frost Egg and the Yule Log... ;v; Looks like I've got some tough decisions ahead of me, but I can't wait to get started!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2021)

GUYS THE SNOWFLAKE WAHHH-ND IS NOW A REALITY AFTER TWO YEARS LET'S GOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rinpane (Dec 12, 2021)

Oh the plush and candy...the new and returning collectibles are cool too (snow bunny!). If only I could have them all, but it would be too easy that way. :3

Seems like a fun event to be had for the season!


----------



## amemome (Dec 12, 2021)

I'M SHAKING THESE DESIGNS ARE SO GOOD!!! thank you so much for creating these wonderful collectibles and fun events. super excited to get started!


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 12, 2021)

I should be asleep but must.get.snowflake.wand 

Thank you staff and goodnight all


----------



## Galaxite (Dec 12, 2021)

Can't wait!


----------



## Ichiban (Dec 12, 2021)

personally a big fan of question mark snowman, hope it sticks


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 12, 2021)

This looks super fun!  I can't wait to get home from work and properly take in everything.  The Snowflake Glow Wand is especially enticing, although with the other collectibles listed it's gonna be a hard decision!  Looking forward to spending my winter break doing this


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 12, 2021)

Bunnies, logs, eggs and wands... Meanwhile my eyes are drawn to that twinkly Green Star Fragment


----------



## mogyay (Dec 12, 2021)

looking forward to participating in everything (well.. hopefully), and the background is so cute! thanks for hosting, looks like a lot of work for everyone! happy hols tbt ❄


----------



## zissou (Dec 12, 2021)

I AM SO EXCITED!! MY FIRST TBT EVENT, BABY, AND STAFF IS KILLIN' IT ALREADY! 

Super excited to enter Cookie's Celebratory Compositions and Harvey's Feast (whatever it's gonna be, heh heh). Y'all stay peeped for my entries 

I am living right now. Happy holidays everyone


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 12, 2021)

Oh these are so cute!!! So many cozy backdrops, the new teddy bear, the snowman, a chance at a yule log... this is so exciting. Thank you staff!!


----------



## S.J. (Dec 12, 2021)

The main banner is so lovely. ❤ Little Porter looks so happy to be here.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 12, 2021)

I've just looked through all of the events that will happen over the course of a few weeks and I'm excited! Funnily enough, ever since I joined the forums, I did not care for collectibles at all. When TBTWC and Camp TBT came around, I'm all like "I WANT THAT", and this event is no different _especially_ the snowflake glow wand collectible!

As per usual for myself, I'm joining these events for fun. If I somehow won something, I'd consider it as a bonus. I hope everyone who decides to participate will have fun! ❄


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 12, 2021)

I LOL’d so hard when I saw the snowflake wand that so many of us had requested that year as a new collectible.


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 12, 2021)

Happy Holidays TBT! I'm so excited to get this party started, and excited to pull my family in on any antics I may need them for lmao. Looking to nab me an Animated Snowglobe and that Snowman collectible this year especially!

Good luck everyone on the events!!!! (Great thing this is starting now when I'm about done with school looool)


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 12, 2021)

It's going to be tough to choose which collectible(s) to purchase, whether or not I find the time to participate in everything, because there's so many that I find appealing. Glad I secured a Yule Log a while back so I have more wiggle room to figure out what to choose from the other options.

The events are all looking fun, and I'm especially fond of the concept for Opal's Opalescent Ornaments. It's going to be a hectic two weeks for me, but I'm looking forward to doing as much of this stuff as I can.


----------



## Biyaya (Dec 12, 2021)

My chance at a snow bunny!  Hopefully I can participate in enough activities!


----------



## Holla (Dec 12, 2021)

Woo what a jam packed event! I look forward to taking part in as much as I can.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 12, 2021)

the new collectibles?!? and the rereleases?! HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO CHOOSE?!?!?!


----------



## IonicKarma (Dec 12, 2021)

omg a snowflake wand???? this is everything I've ever asked for


----------



## Megaroni (Dec 12, 2021)

This event is so cool, and thank you so much for not making the tree lights on the top flash very quickly. My eyes are very happy


----------



## Tiffany (Dec 12, 2021)

I wish the collectibles weren't so expensive, it looks like we might be to get 2 if were lucky. I mean some of them are like 400 silver bells, why so much?


----------



## Chris (Dec 12, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> I wish the collectibles weren't so expensive, it looks like we might be to get 2 if were lucky. I mean some of them are like 400 silver bells, why so much?


We have a number of our rarer collectibles on offer during this event - and we intend to keep them this way! With the exception of the Snowflake Wand, which is purposely priced to be rarer, most of the brand new collectibles are very affordable (30-125 Silver Bells) so that you can purchase one of each. ❄


----------



## AlyssaAC (Dec 12, 2021)

O M G! They finally made a snowflake wand! It’s been a long time since hearing others want that collectible to come to life! So cool! I haven’t look at everything just yet, but judging by the activities names, I think I can participate in a lot! ^^


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 12, 2021)

omg that plushie!! i'm so excited!


----------



## Megaroni (Dec 12, 2021)

Ori said:


> personally a big fan of question mark snowman, hope it sticks


Yessss, I love the weird collectibles so much. I need more weird friends for my quirky doll, oarfish heads and pikmin egg


----------



## deana (Dec 12, 2021)

Oh my     Everything looks so good and I'm so so excited that green star fragments are available!! I've been trying to save up for one for a while but I keep wasting spending all my bells on other things. Now I might actually have a chance to get one


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 12, 2021)

Haha the snowflake wand has revealed itself. I love the snow globe but those events are some of the hardest for me, hoping I snag one this year.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 13, 2021)

This looks amazing! I can’t wait to participate in a couple of these events and get into the festive spirit.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 13, 2021)

always overwhelmed at the start of every TBT event but I'll try my best


----------



## Hat' (Dec 13, 2021)

Oh my god this is so exciting!!!
I’m really looking forward to all of these events!
Especially 12 days of collectibles!
Thank you so much to the staff for preparing this amazing event for us!


----------



## Wickel (Dec 13, 2021)

Wow, I wasn't expecting this event to be this big!  Really excited and happy, haven't looked at all tasks yet but those I've read look like a lot of fun to complete.

The Snowglobe Wand is definitely beautiful (as are all wands)... But I also really love the look of the cool feather (since I have 0 feathers) and the Jingloid is adorable. Looking forward to gaining some bells and getting some nice rewards! I updated my sig with all the collectibles I won last year so looking forward to adding some more christmassy items to it.


----------



## Plume (Dec 13, 2021)

So many wonderful collectibles! I'm going to try my best for a snow bunny, and if that doesn't happen, I'll be happy to snag a snowflake wand instead, or dreamy plush bear and jingloid. I'm curious about that snowman, too! Even the polka-dot Christmas stocking is cute.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 13, 2021)

cute tree on the site banner

happy Holidays everyone


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 13, 2021)

Those collectibles look cool! I am looking forward to participate in some of the events (well, I completed one )!


----------



## Meadows (Dec 13, 2021)

Will the snowbunnies be limited? It says 32 sold, but stock is 10/10. I really want a snowbunny...


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 13, 2021)

Event update: As you've seen, our events with polls are rewarding 100 TBT Bells to the top five voted entries. We have increased this to 300 TBT Bells. This applies to Quinn's Quintessential Quilts and Cookie's Celebratory Compositions, as well as the upcoming Harvey's Feast and Cally's Cozy Colors.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 13, 2021)

Meadows said:


> Will the snowbunnies be limited? It says 32 sold, but stock is 10/10. I really want a snowbunny...


Oblivia said this in another thread...




__





						TBT’s Holiday Market: What collectibles will YOU be purchasing?
					

All the items with limited stock will be replenished throughout the event as needed, so don't let the current stock dissuade you from aiming for a certain collectible! I mainly just put 10 of everything as a temporary placeholder. :)



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 13, 2021)

Meadows said:


> Will the snowbunnies be limited? It says 32 sold, but stock is 10/10. I really want a snowbunny...


I think the 32 sold is because it is a pre-existing collectible and that references how many are in existence prior to the ones being sold through this event.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 13, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I think the 32 sold is because it is a pre-existing collectible and that references how many are in existence prior to the ones being sold through this event.



Can confirm this is correct.  Collectibles that are re-released will usually have a sold number that is greater than 0, but that doesn’t mean any have been sold in the current re-release/event.


----------



## Meadows (Dec 13, 2021)

Thank you. 

The event seems fun and the items look super cute. I'm excited for the dreamy bear plush and snow bunny! I hope everyone gets what they want during the event.


----------



## th8827 (Dec 14, 2021)

I bought the first Kwanzaa Candy!


----------



## Trundle (Dec 14, 2021)

I can't believe you're bringing back the snow globe!!! It's SPECIAL and MINE!!! Nobody else should have it


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2021)

Trundle said:


> I can't believe you're bringing back the snow globe!!! It's SPECIAL and MINE!!! Nobody else should have it


All complaints need to be submitted in writing to Dr Shredder at Jingle's Workshop, North Pole.


----------



## Holla (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm hoping to get started on some of the events later this week when I have a chance after work. 

Edit: Just noticed that @Chris and I have matching lineups. Great taste indeed.


----------



## Giddy (Dec 14, 2021)

So many grand gifts this year~
Activities are a lot of fun too, it's getting me back in the spirit of drawing again!


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 15, 2021)

Yay I bought the first dreamy bear plush


 !!!!!! This event is so fun I can't wait for other tasks to start


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 15, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> Yay I bought the first dreamy bear plushView attachment 419391 !!!!!! This event is so fun I can't wait for other tasks to start


Congratulations! I don’t know if I’ll get one or if I’ll try trading / buying one with pure TBT.


----------



## Biyaya (Dec 15, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> Yay I bought the first dreamy bear plushView attachment 419391 !!!!!! This event is so fun I can't wait for other tasks to start


You've got all the stuffy collectibles! What a super cute lineup! Congrats on being first!


----------



## Meadows (Dec 15, 2021)

I just did the math, the max amount of silver bells we can get is 500 not including the advent calandar or getting the most likes for an event, correct?

I really want the bear plush and snow bunny, but I can't seem to figure out if there's another 25 silver bells I'm missing. Anyone know? I know there was 2 silver bells today, so it's 23 now.


----------



## Jhine7 (Dec 15, 2021)

Meadows said:


> I just did the math, the max amount of silver bells we can get is 500 not including the advent calandar or getting the most likes for an event, correct?
> 
> I really want the bear plush and snow bunny, but I can't seem to figure out if there's another 25 silver bells in missing. Anyone know?


500 is also what I got when adding everything up. Looks like it would come down to the Advent Calendar, event bonuses, and any other surprises.


----------



## Meadows (Dec 15, 2021)

Jhine7 said:


> 500 is also what I got when adding everything up. Looks like it would come down to the Advent Calendar, event bonuses, and any other surprises.


Makes sense, thank you. I'm still going to hold out hope.


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 15, 2021)

Meadows said:


> I just did the math, the max amount of silver bells we can get is 500 not including the advent calandar or getting the most likes for an event, correct?
> 
> I really want the bear plush and snow bunny, but I can't seem to figure out if there's another 25 silver bells I'm missing. Anyone know? I know there was 2 silver bells today, so it's 23 now.


You can sell back raffle tickets for 2 silver bells so that adds a bit? Every little helps


----------



## Meadows (Dec 15, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> You can sell back raffle tickets for 2 silver bells so that adds a bit? Every little helps


Yeah, I encluded that in the math. Ty though. Every bit defiantly does help!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Dec 15, 2021)

Meadows said:


> I just did the math, the max amount of silver bells we can get is 500 not including the advent calandar or getting the most likes for an event, correct?
> 
> I really want the bear plush and snow bunny, but I can't seem to figure out if there's another 25 silver bells I'm missing. Anyone know? I know there was 2 silver bells today, so it's 23 now.


For what it's worth, last year's advent calendar gave out 23 snowflakes (the currency for last year), then 4 snowflakes were given at the end of the event. Not saying that'll happen this year with the silver bells, of course, it's more just to give you an idea of how many could be available outside of the other events/favorites.


----------



## Meadows (Dec 15, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> For what it's worth, last year's advent calendar gave out 23 snowflakes (the currency for last year), then 4 snowflakes were given at the end of the event. Not saying that'll happen this year with the silver bells, of course, it's more just to give you an idea of how many could be available outside of the other events/favorites.


Oh! Sweet. Thanks for the information. I wondered if they'd give more silver bells om Christmas or at the end. I really didn't think that they'd give so many silver bells for the advent calandar.


----------



## Snek (Dec 15, 2021)

Oh no! I think I did something naughty and not nice! I opened my stocking early and all I got are lumps of coals! Bad Snek! Bad!


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 15, 2021)

Snek said:


> Oh no! I think I did something naughty and not nice! I opened my stocking early and all I got are lumps of coals! Bad Snek! Bad!


Your lineup makes me think the *Oarfish* is *curious* about the *stocking* and peaks inside early, only to find *lumps of coal.* That’s a nice lineup.


----------



## Snek (Dec 16, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Your lineup makes me think the *Oarfish* is *curious* about the *stocking* and peaks inside early, only to find *lumps of coal.* That’s a nice lineup.



I didn't think of that but now I like my lineup even more! The Oarfish is my favourite collectible collection so I guess its perfect to represent me. The Snowman will lose its question mark eventually but for right now its perfect


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 16, 2021)

Snek said:


> I didn't think of that but now I like my lineup even more! The Oarfish is my favourite collectible collection so I guess its perfect to represent me. The Snowman will lose its question mark eventually but for right now its perfect


I’d take a picture a cherish the moment. Y’know, before he loses his question mark.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 16, 2021)

If I don't get dreamy bear im quitting tbt... Because y'all..


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 16, 2021)

The first time I participated in any of the TBT events was this past Halloween after I gave it some thought. It was fun and pretty creative from the couple I participated in and thought if they do one for winter I may consider it as well. So far I am really enjoying it and I just want to thank the creators for their time and thoughts they put into these kinds of things.
This event has collectibles I vibe with more.
Also, I wonder what the snowman will look like. I didn't realize until now re-reviewing this thread that it isn't staying the current way it looks.
Well I already acquired a couple of goal collectables from this event _(red stocking and gyroid)_. And a kind person sold me their purple mitten they had for sale which is awesome. It looks so snuggly for winter. The next one I hope to get is the lump of coal. I think it is the _perrrdyist _lump of coal I've ever seen. lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2021)

shoot the next set of events doesnt start til tomorrow, I'm so excited lol


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 19, 2021)

I’m excited for the new tasks starting tomorrow!


----------



## Rosch (Dec 19, 2021)

I got really excited for the next four events, but then I realized I am living in a different timezone and it won't be available until Monday for me.


----------



## Venn (Dec 19, 2021)

Slowly but surely getting all these events done.
Finally purchased a backdrop as well so that I can have it for Christmas


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 19, 2021)

The following four events are now open!

Cally's Cozy Colors
Sprinkle's Snowman Stockpile
Harvey’s Feast
Sydney's Seasonal Signatures

Good luck!


----------



## IonicKarma (Dec 19, 2021)

for the snowflake raffle, do we need to discard the previous years snowflake ticket or can we just use last years?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 19, 2021)

IonicKarma said:


> for the snowflake raffle, do we need to discard the previous years snowflake ticket or can we just use last years?


We forgot to remove the old raffle tickets, so if you still have one, please still redeem the token from this year's calendar, but it's fine if you leave the old one in your inventory. However, if anyone has the ticket item in their inventory but didn't redeem the token from this year's calendar, they won't be included in the drawing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> We forgot to remove the old raffle tickets, so if you still have one, please still redeem the token from this year's calendar, but it's fine if you leave the old one in your inventory. However, if anyone has the ticket item in their inventory but didn't redeem the token from this year's calendar, they won't be included in the drawing.


when will the raffle drawing occur? I might wait til the last second to discard my old one and get the new one cause I really like this lineup I have here


----------



## IonicKarma (Dec 19, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> when will the raffle drawing occur? I might wait til the last second to discard my old one and get the new one cause I really like this lineup I have here


If im understanding it right, we don't have to discard the old one as long as we redeem the token from the advent calendar


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 19, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> when will the raffle drawing occur? I might wait til the last second to discard my old one and get the new one cause I really like this lineup I have here


Same, but I keep getting the "this item is unique and you already have one" error, so it seems that if I'm to redeem this year's token, I have to discard last year's.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 19, 2021)

Just make sure you redeem this year's token (currency) from the calendar and have at least one of the tickets (collectible) in your inventory (it doesn't matter which one). You can either discard and purchase a new one, or just leave it- either way.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> Just make sure you redeem this year's token (currency) from the calendar and have at least one of the tickets (collectible) in your inventory (it doesn't matter which one). You can either discard and purchase a new one, or just leave it- either way.


oh okay cool, thanks for clarifying


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 19, 2021)

@Jeremy please forget to remove them this year also. Please


----------



## Franny (Dec 19, 2021)

pretty close to getting the wand. i think thats the only thing i really want, besides the dreamy bear


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 19, 2021)

This event didn’t disappoint. I’m glad the tasks were spread out to avoid the stress of “too much to do at one time.” I’m really having fun with the tasks.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 20, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> This event didn’t disappoint. I’m glad the tasks were spread out to avoid the stress of “too much to do at one time.” I’m really having fun with the tasks.


Agreed! Esp since I have ADHD I find it helpful that the start + end dates were spready out. If there is too much at once I shut down and do nothing, but I think I'll be able to complete everything this year!


----------



## Franny (Dec 20, 2021)

ive done it. The wand is mine


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 20, 2021)

small question about the events with community reaction winners: do those "voting" periods end around whenever the submissions period for them does, or will there be some post-submissions period for users to go through and react to any submissions they want to support?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 20, 2021)

Quick update about Pate's Playful Pageant if you haven't seen it yet:



Jeremy said:


> Hey everyone, as you know, we are using the community's reactions on submission posts of this event to decide the winners and which of your island reps end up in the TBT banner. The highest liked/loved submissions will be selected. We have decided to pick the first *three* winners early, based on the three highest reacted entries as of *Thursday, December 23, 2021, at 11:59PM EST*. This will allow us to display the first batch of island reps during Christmas. Feel free to go through the submissions and react to your favorite ones. Thanks!



In other words, we are picking the first three submissions two days early, but it's unlikely the highest reacted submissions will change in that time anyway.



LambdaDelta said:


> small question about the events with community reaction winners: do those "voting" periods end around whenever the submissions period for them does, or will there be some post-submissions period for users to go through and react to any submissions they want to support?



Good question. We'll give one extra day, so other than the top three island reps mentioned above, we'll lock in the remaining community favorites for both events on *Sunday, December 26, 2021, at 11:59PM EST*.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 21, 2021)

Christmas Lights can now be purchased for yourself! (This was supposed to happen a couple days ago.) Just remember that they will all be disappearing from your inventories after the event ends.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 21, 2021)

I may have missed it, but will there be a way to convert our remaining silver bells (to TBT or otherwise) at the end of this event? Like, the ones we don’t end up using, or will they just disappear?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 21, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I may have missed it, but will there be a way to convert our remaining silver bells (to TBT or otherwise) at the end of this event? Like, the ones we don’t end up using, or will they just disappear?


We usually either have a raffle (for 1 unit of currency) or a conversion to bells like you said, but that hasn't been decided yet / will be announced later.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 24, 2021)

it's Christmas Eve!   don't forget to hang up your stocking collectibles 
if you want any tbt gifts from


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 24, 2021)

Did anyone else click on Jingle to see if something happens? The egg hunts have made me paranoid lol


----------



## Mutti (Dec 24, 2021)

King Dorado said:


> it's Christmas Eve!   don't forget to hang up your stocking collectibles
> if you want any tbt gifts from


Is this true?


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 24, 2021)

I *love* the "Ending Soon" tags you guys are giving the events


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas TBT!!!!


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry christmas to all of you! Thanks for thr hard work and super fun events!!


----------



## Rosch (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone!

And AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!! My ripped Santa made it to the banner!
My heartfelt thanks to everyone who made it possible. Congratulations to @Merielle and @Firesquids as well!

Why are we so angry? LOL


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 25, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> And AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!! My ripped Santa made it to the banner!
> My heartfelt thanks to everyone who made it possible. Congratulations to @Merielle and @Firesquids as well!
> ...


Lol I like the energy we're bringing to Christmas this year. Congrats guys!

Thanks to everyone who voted for me! I had such a huge grin on my face when I saw Scrooge up there.


----------



## Merielle (Dec 25, 2021)

Congrats @Rosch and @Firesquids!!  I think we make a great trio ahahaha!
And big thanks again to everyone who liked my entry!  I love getting to see my AC rep up there so much. ;v;


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas! Happy that everything doesn't end until Jan 1st. Also happy New Year


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas! Also, I better not be the only one who doesn't want to participate in this event. For one thing I am too new and don't have the items needed to do the event, and the other reason I'm really lazy. So I'll be happy to skip out on this whole thing.

(I mean, the only thing I was really doing was the Advent Calendar and that's about it. Nothing else has really sparked my interest...)



Firesquids said:


> Did anyone else click on Jingle to see if something happens? The egg hunts have made me paranoid lol


 To be very honest, the egg hunts might be the only event I'm ever interested in. Think about it, have you seen me in any event other than the egg hunt this year? (I wouldn't count the video game tournament, if I wasn't banned you'd see me active on that. Yes I'm still salty that I'm banned so I hope for the love of it that you don't do another any time soon.)


----------



## kayleee (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas!! Do we have to have the birthday snowflake raffle ticket active in our lineup, or is just having it in our inventory enough to be entered?


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone!

thank you @Laudine @Mistreil  and @Justin  for the shiny new candy cane


----------



## ``` (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Franny (Dec 25, 2021)

merry christmas!! and happy new year everyone


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Dec 25, 2021)

idk if i’m being stupid, but where did my snowflake collectible go? was the raffle drawn?


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 25, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> idk if i’m being stupid, but where did my snowflake collectible go? was the raffle drawn?


Check your inventory. I still have mine but it looks like it's hidden now. I'm not sure when the drawing was supposed to take place, but maybe they are preparing for it.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Dec 26, 2021)

LadyDestani said:


> Check your inventory. I still have mine but it looks like it's hidden now. I'm not sure when the drawing was supposed to take place, but maybe they are preparing for it.


yeah, i meant that it’s hidden. must be not just me then, ty!


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 26, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Merry Christmas! Also, I better not be the only one who doesn't want to participate in this event. For one thing I am too new and don't have the items needed to do the event, and the other reason I'm really lazy. So I'll be happy to skip out on this whole thing.
> 
> (I mean, the only thing I was really doing was the Advent Calendar and that's about it. Nothing else has really sparked my interest...)


You don’t have to be interested in this event. The event is lots of fun for most people but it’s not for everyone. I can’t participate in the tasks requiring New Horizons as I no longer own the game, but it doesn’t stop me from enjoying it. I think the event is a good thing because it’s helping take everyone’s mind off stressful times. Just because the event isn’t necessarily fun for you doesn’t mean that others cannot enjoy it or should be made to feel bad for enjoying it.

Let people enjoy the event. Nobody is forcing you to participate in the events, but you will hear about it. They are a very big part of this forum. You’re not required to pay attention to any of it, but if someone is commenting how much they love the event, just let them be. It’s not hurting anyone.


----------



## Chris (Dec 27, 2021)

Hi all! I just wanted to make you all aware that the option to be randomly allocated to a team for *Tucker's Toasty Tavern Trivia* has now been added - if you're interested then act quick because this is only available until *12pm EST* on *December 30th 2021*! You can find the information *here*.


----------



## chawwee (Dec 27, 2021)

Honestly I loved all of the events this year, I thought they were quite fun to do and I like the fact there were options between the creative tasks and the more DIY tasks like the spy game. I know it's not over yet so I'm so exited to see some of the top entries (mostly because I'm a bit lazy to scroll through each page of submissions lol)


----------



## Rosch (Dec 29, 2021)

Congratulations to @Plume, @Snek and @kayleee for making it to the banner!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Dec 29, 2021)

Do we lack a date for when the store closes or am I being blind?


----------



## Plume (Dec 29, 2021)

I was so happy to see my rep on the banner! Thank you to everyone who got her there.


----------



## Merielle (Dec 29, 2021)

Congrats @Plume @Snek and @kayleee!!   ❄ Your trio works really well together too! ^^


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 29, 2021)

Congrats @Snek @kayleee & @Plume for making it on the banner! Lovely winter reps ya got there!


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2021)

Tucker's Toasty Tavern Trivia has finally begun! ❄


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 31, 2021)

done with trivia, bring on the noms


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 1, 2022)

Oh no.. the Super Advent Tokens are not redeemable anymore?! 
I thought I had some time left to redeem them.. I really wanted the Candy Cane


----------



## Misha (Jan 1, 2022)

Finished my final submission! This was my first TBT event I participated in, and it was a lot of fun! I also really love the banner art for each part, especially the main banner here <3


----------



## SarahSays (Jan 1, 2022)

Princess Mipha said:


> Oh no.. the Super Advent Tokens are not redeemable anymore?!
> I thought I had some time left to redeem them.. I really wanted the Candy Cane


I think a few of us made that mistake - myself included. I thought once I had the tokens the collectible would stay in the shop for a bit  rip 2021 candy cane


----------



## amemome (Jan 1, 2022)

Was it already answered how long the shop items would be available?


----------



## Bekaa (Jan 1, 2022)

Do community votes still count on the Pate's Pageant thread? Thanks.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 1, 2022)

Thank you for all the fun events!  Our team finished the trivia last night, great way to spend nye!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 1, 2022)

Princess Mipha said:


> Oh no.. the Super Advent Tokens are not redeemable anymore?!
> I thought I had some time left to redeem them.. I really wanted the Candy Cane





SarahSays said:


> I think a few of us made that mistake - myself included. I thought once I had the tokens the collectible would stay in the shop for a bit  rip 2021 candy cane


↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓


Justin said:


> *Things to Know:*
> 
> Each door and associated prize will only be available until the next one opens for approximately 24 hours each but varying slightly by a couple hours potentially, depending on my schedule.





Justin said:


> Have a fantastic Merry Christmas everyone!  You will only be able to receive the Super Tokens until the end of December 26th, and the item will be removed from the Shop at some point on the 27th.


always remember to read the information, everyone

	Post automatically merged: Jan 1, 2022



amemome said:


> Was it already answered how long the shop items would be available?


we don't even know when community voting will start or how long it'll last yet, so no


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 1, 2022)

happy 2022 everyone! 
will the fireworks collectibles be activated soon for New Year's Day?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Jan 1, 2022)

ahh the fireworks!! my only animated collectible hehe


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 1, 2022)

LambdaDelta said:


> always remember to read the information, everyone


Yeah, I know. But thanks for showing me again, now I know! I'm just having a hard time currently to focus on anything.. No sleep, no free time. No idea how I even managed to do all the events. But yes, my fault for not having read it with proper attention. 
RIP Candy Cane


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Years everyone! I loved this years Holiday event <3 huge thank you to the staff for making it happen. It was such a fun way to destress on my days off from work


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 2, 2022)

Happy New Year! All of the events in TBT's Holiday Market are now closed, but some of them will soon have polls for community voting where you can vote for your favorite entries among the selected finalists. We'll have these up shortly, thanks!


----------



## Rosch (Jan 2, 2022)

Congratulations to @-Lumi- , @oak , and @zissou for making it to the banner!  ❄  ❄  ❄


----------



## S.J. (Jan 2, 2022)

Congrats banner reps! You all look so adorable! ❄


----------



## Biyaya (Jan 2, 2022)

Happy New Years, everyone!

Thank you, all staff, for another great event!


----------



## Merielle (Jan 2, 2022)

Happy New Year, everyone!  And congrats @-Lumi- @oak and @zissou, you're all looking great up there!! ❄


----------



## chawwee (Jan 2, 2022)

Loved the trivia challenge! So nice to work in a team, wouldn't have gotten everything without the help! Can't wait to see more challenges like that in the future


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 2, 2022)

Excited to see what the snowman will be tbh. Can't wait to see the poll choices


----------



## Tiffany (Jan 2, 2022)

Does anyone know the deadline for redeeming silver bells? i tend to wait til the end of events so i know how much i have to spend but i also wanna know what the snowman looks like before i decide if i want it. thanks


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> Does anyone know the deadline for redeeming silver bells? i tend to wait til the end of events so i know how much i have to spend but i also wanna know what the snowman looks like before i decide if i want it. thanks


they usually leave the shop open for about a week after the conclusion of the event so you should have plenty of time!


----------



## oak (Jan 2, 2022)

Congrats to @-Lumi- and @zissou for making it into the banner with me! We all match pretty well luckily enough.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2022)

wait is that an actual snowflake wand that the player on the left is holding? where do I get one omg


----------



## oak (Jan 2, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> wait is that an actual snowflake wand that the player on the left is holding? where do I get one omg


I think you get it as a diy from making perfect snowboys.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2022)

oak said:


> I think you get it as a diy from making perfect snowboys.


well that's not happening for me lol I can't make a perfect snowboy to save my life  guess I can get one from someone else!


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 2, 2022)

Congrats to everyone who made it into the banner, past and present! You all look wonderful and I love how each trio has seemed to compliment each other perfectly.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jan 2, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> well that's not happening for me lol I can't make a perfect snowboy to save my life  guess I can get one from someone else!



If you're still looking for an Ice Wand, PM me and I'd be happy to craft one for you~


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 2, 2022)

I wanted that frost egg, but I knew there was no way I had the time to get 400 silver bells. I’m happy with my star fragment, candy cane, candy, and lights.

Thank you all for the events. The ones I did were so fun to do and it was a nice part of my break from teaching. Happy 2022!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 2, 2022)

So I didn't participate in this event, that's alright, my island was still new with no builds around as I don't have a clue on what paths to use. Wherever I look that match the theme I'm going for look too European, and I don't want to go for that.

Who knows, maybe next event I'll be in it. (I'll always be in the Easter event so that doesn't count)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 2, 2022)

Paperboy012305 said:


> So I didn't participate in this event, that's alright, my island was still new with no builds around as I don't have a clue on what paths to use. Wherever I look that match the theme I'm going for look too European, and I don't want to go for that.
> 
> Who knows, maybe next event I'll be in it. (I'll always be in the Easter event so that doesn't count)


I mean it's obviously too late now, but fwiw only 3 of the events required owning new horizons and none of them required personal island development

the designer one used harv's photo studio, the dress-up one was just as it says, and the ornament one was just take a silly fish-eye lens photo. harv's I could see being a problem if you don't have him unlocked or were lacking some holiday decor, but at least the last 2 should've been very doable even for a new player (I think). at least enough so to get participation points

I guess what I'm saying is you should just take the shot next time, even if your progress still hasn't been much changed from now


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 2, 2022)

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean it's obviously too late now, but fwiw only 3 of the events required owning new horizons and none of them required personal island development
> 
> the designer one used harv's photo studio, the dress-up one was just as it says, and the ornament one was just take a silly fish-eye lens photo. harv's I could see being a problem if you don't have him unlocked or were lacking some holiday decor, but at least the last 2 should've been very doable even for a new player (I think). at least enough so to get participation points
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is you should just take the shot next time, even if your progress still hasn't been much changed from now


Another reason was because I was too lazy and wait last minute, I would know because I wait last minute on most of the other projects outside of TBT's events as well. I really have to try and stop doing that and start on them when they first arrive.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 2, 2022)

Maybe I've missed it but! Do we know when the snowman collectible gets its final design? o:


----------



## moo_nieu (Jan 2, 2022)

-Lumi- said:


> Maybe I've missed it but! Do we know when the snowman collectible gets its final design? o:


were still waiting for the poll to appear c:



Spoiler: more info from the snowman thread






Mistreil said:


> After the submission deadline is over, members of the staff will dress up a few snowmen using the decorations provided. A poll will open afterwards with the staff creations: from there, you will vote on your favourite snowman. The winning design will be used for the Snowman collectible*!
> 
> View attachment 422787​
> * The decorations on the final collectibles might be slightly different from the submissions: we will be resizing, redrawing, and cleaning up details as needed to ensure that the collectible is as consistent and readable as possible.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 2, 2022)

moo_nieu said:


> were still waiting for the poll to appear c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh okay!! Thanks moo


----------



## zissou (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks @Rosch, @Merielle, and everyone who congratulated us for being up in the banner. It's an honor to stand alongside @oak, @-Lumi-, and the past winners! I honestly can't believe it. I'm literally smiling so hard right now. Yay, holiday spirit!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2022)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Another reason was because I was too lazy and wait last minute, I would know because I wait last minute on most of the other projects outside of TBT's events as well. I really have to try and stop doing that and start on them when they first arrive.


luckily for you they usually announce these events at least a few days, if not a week or two, in advance so you can have time to prepare for them


----------



## Aniko (Jan 2, 2022)

I can't wait to vote for the best entries. There were so many nice drawings and stories, I don't know how the mods are going be able to choose just a bunch.


----------



## Torts McGorts (Jan 3, 2022)

If we’re not finalists for any of the contests, there’s no other way to earn silver bells, correct? I’m short one silver bell for the item I want to get. There’s a cheaper item I could get instead, but then my remainder after buying it would be (again) short one silver bell for the other thing I would I get.

Ofc it’s not the end of the world, lol. I don’t expect to make any of the finals (which is fine! was only aiming for participation), so I just thought I’d ask.

Thanks for the fun events! A nice little distraction from all the not great stuff happening across the world.


----------



## Biyaya (Jan 3, 2022)

Snow bunny at long last!  I've waited two long years for your company! (And on the day of the first snow of the season here!)

Thank you again, staff, for all the time and effort dedicated to the community here! We all appreciate it from the bottom of our hearts!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2022)

do you guys (the staff) have an idea of when voting will begin?

no rush btw!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2022)

Did I miss something or was the snowflake raffle already drawn (I was gone for a week)?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 3, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Did I miss something or was the snowflake raffle already drawn (I was gone for a week)?


it was drawn


Justin said:


> Finally, the winner of the Special Snowflake Birthday Raffle is.........
> 
> @Meadows !!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2022)

LambdaDelta said:


> it was drawn



Which thread is this from?  I feel like I’m blind and just missing it.


----------



## Chris (Jan 3, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Which thread is this from?  I feel like I’m blind and just missing it.


Clicking on the "[User] said: [arrow]" in the quotation box will take you directly to the quoted post.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2022)

Chris said:


> Clicking on the "[User] said: [arrow]" in the quotation box will take you directly to the quoted post.



Ah, alright.  Thank you.  I didn’t think to check there, though it makes sense that it would be there.


----------



## Bekaa (Jan 3, 2022)

Torts McGorts said:


> If we’re not finalists for any of the contests, there’s no other way to earn silver bells, correct? I’m short one silver bell for the item I want to get. There’s a cheaper item I could get instead, but then my remainder after buying it would be (again) short one silver bell for the other thing I would I get.
> 
> Ofc it’s not the end of the world, lol. I don’t expect to make any of the finals (which is fine! was only aiming for participation), so I just thought I’d ask.
> 
> Thanks for the fun events! A nice little distraction from all the not great stuff happening across the world.


Thank you! I am in the exact same predicament. And hopped on here just now to find the answer to that question! I have 124 bells, but I’m not sure if there’s any more opportunities to earn bells or not. LOL. Also, I’m assuming that we can’t give one another bells. Right?


----------



## Torts McGorts (Jan 3, 2022)

Bekaa said:


> Thank you! I am in the exact same predicament. And hopped on here just now to find the answer to that question! I have 124 bells, but I’m not sure if there’s any more opportunities to earn bells or not. LOL. Also, I’m assuming that we can’t give one another bells. Right?



Yeah, the closest I’ve seen are Marketplace posts where users offer to “sell” their silver bells for tbt bells, and buy you your desired item in return for tbt. But that’s not really ideal when you just need one silver bell, lol. A donate to another user option for the silver bells would’ve been great. Maybe next time!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 3, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> do you guys (the staff) have an idea of when voting will begin?
> 
> no rush btw!!


Likely later tonight!


----------



## Megaroni (Jan 3, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> Likely later tonight!


Will the items from the shop be available after voting has ended? Just curious


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 3, 2022)

Chris said:


> Clicking on the "[User] said: [arrow]" in the quotation box will take you directly to the quoted post.


Wow, never knew this! (although in my defensive I normally don't see quotes from other threads)



Torts McGorts said:


> If we’re not finalists for any of the contests, there’s no other way to earn silver bells, correct? I’m short one silver bell for the item I want to get. There’s a cheaper item I could get instead, but then my remainder after buying it would be (again) short one silver bell for the other thing I would I get.


Yes, I'm 51 bells short from a fragment so I'm waiting to see what I'll end up being able to buy


----------



## moonphyx (Jan 3, 2022)

Torts McGorts said:


> If we’re not finalists for any of the contests, there’s no other way to earn silver bells, correct? I’m short one silver bell for the item I want to get. There’s a cheaper item I could get instead, but then my remainder after buying it would be (again) short one silver bell for the other thing I would I get.
> 
> Ofc it’s not the end of the world, lol. I don’t expect to make any of the finals (which is fine! was only aiming for participation), so I just thought I’d ask.
> 
> Thanks for the fun events! A nice little distraction from all the not great stuff happening across the world.


 I’m in the same boat, I’m only 5 silver bells away from getting that precious snowflake wand.  so close yet so far!!


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 3, 2022)

moonphyx said:


> I’m in the same boat, I’m only 5 silver bells away from getting that precious snowflake wand.  so close yet so far!!


Bummer...I have 5 silver bells left that I have no use for.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 3, 2022)

Megaroni said:


> Will the items from the shop be available after voting has ended? Just curious


for a time, yes

I mean unless staff just want to give winners more silver bells with nothing to spend them on as a cruel joke


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 3, 2022)

Torts McGorts said:


> If we’re not finalists for any of the contests, there’s no other way to earn silver bells, correct? I’m short one silver bell for the item I want to get. There’s a cheaper item I could get instead, but then my remainder after buying it would be (again) short one silver bell for the other thing I would I get.
> 
> Ofc it’s not the end of the world, lol. I don’t expect to make any of the finals (which is fine! was only aiming for participation), so I just thought I’d ask.
> 
> Thanks for the fun events! A nice little distraction from all the not great stuff happening across the world.



I wish they'd let us transfer silver bells! I need three more to buy another dreamy bear plush, which I was going to do a giveaway for since I already have two. As it is, my 122 silver bells probably won't be spent at all.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 3, 2022)

I mean as nice as being able to transfer event currencies would be, the event items are meant to be rewards for being actively involved. so allowing people to just gather more currency for less effort would go completely against their intended purposes

not to mention it would then just devolve into an even worse case of those with connections getting even further ahead than those without


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 3, 2022)

The polls will be up sometime tomorrow morning. Sorry for the delay!

Once they're ready, you'll have until Friday evening to vote in them.


----------



## Torts McGorts (Jan 4, 2022)

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean as nice as being able to transfer event currencies would be, the event items are meant to be rewards for being actively involved. so allowing people to just gather more currency for less effort would go completely against their intended purposes
> 
> not to mention it would then just devolve into an even worse case of those with connections getting even further ahead than those without



I see your point. However, we’re talking about donating small amounts of event currency, not huge sums. For larger amounts, the Marketplace pretty much has that covered, with user posts offering to buy an event item w event currency and then gifting it to another user for tbt.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 4, 2022)

Torts McGorts said:


> I see your point. However, we’re talking about donating small amounts of event currency, not huge sums. For larger amounts, the Marketplace pretty much has that covered, with user posts offering to buy an event item w event currency and then gifting it to another user for tbt.


even still, the point stands

plus there just isn't a way to enforce small sums only and there's also no reason one user couldn't just get a bunch from small buildup off of a bunch of people if there was

like it's basically asking for event currencies to be treated the same as regular regular tbt. which hot take but the regular tbt market is the absolute _worst_ thing the site's faux-economy has going for it and the less event currencies emulate it the better


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 4, 2022)

*Voting has now started!* Help us select the winners from the ten selected finalists of four events, nominated by the staff. Our fifth poll will also determine the appearance of our *mystery snowman collectible*.

Head over to the Voting Booth board to place your votes!

Most active users will be able to vote, but some may not be allowed based on when they last visited the forum and some other account details. If you can't vote, but think you should be able to, please let us know in the Contact the Staff board. You may vote for your own entry.

Congratulations to our finalists who have also now received 60 additional Silver Bells! We will formally announce each of our finalists and their entries when we announce the winners of these polls in the event's closing thread this weekend.

 *Finally, one last raffle!* 

We also have a very exciting *Holiday Market Leftover Silver Bells Raffle*!


> Spend your leftover Silver Bells on any amount of raffle tickets for a chance to win in our final raffle drawing of the 2021 Holiday Market event. The following prizes will be given away:
> 
> *2 winners*: Your choice of either one *Aurora Sky*, *Snowflake Glow Wand*, *Frost Easter Egg*, or *Snow Bunny* collectible.
> *10 winners*: *150 bells*.
> You may only win once. Winners will be selected and announced in our closing thread this weekend. Good luck!


Purchase raffle tickets in the shop for 1 Silver Bell each.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jan 4, 2022)

Do the silver bells for the favorites for the Opal's Opalescent Ornaments event still need to be distributed? Since afaik, the silver bells for the event finalists have been distributed but I can't tell if the favorites for the ornaments event received theirs.


----------



## Mokuren (Jan 4, 2022)

Time to spend my leftover currency. Good job everyone!


----------



## xara (Jan 4, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> *Voting has now started!* Help us select the winners from the ten selected finalists of four events, nominated by the staff. Our fifth poll will also determine the appearance of our *mystery snowman collectible*.
> 
> Head over to the Voting Booth board to place your votes!
> 
> ...



just finished casting my votes—everyone’s entries are so wonderful—and will now be spending the rest of my week crossing my fingers for an aurora sky, though winning tbt would also be amazing as well! good luck to everyone, and thank you very much for this raffle! i’m happy to have something to spend my leftover bells on.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 4, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> Do the silver bells for the favorites for the Opal's Opalescent Ornaments event still need to be distributed? Since afaik, the silver bells for the event finalists have been distributed but I can't tell if the favorites for the ornaments event received theirs.


Thanks for the reminder, these are now also sent out, although they won't be officially announced until the closing thread!

Also, just a reminder in case anyone missed it, 180 Silver Bells is the max you can get from community favorites / staff nominations. (Only 2 users would have gone over the maximum.)


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 4, 2022)

That urge to forgo literally everything else and buy 710 raffle tickets


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 4, 2022)

down to 0 silver bells! i wasn't sure i'd be able to get both the snowflake wand and the dreamy bear so glad it all worked out in the end, with an extra five to hope my luck pulls through for the raffle! huge congrats to anyone who made it through to voting because it was insanely hard to pick some of my favourites..


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 4, 2022)

Firesquids said:


> That urge to forgo literally everything else and buy 710 raffle tickets


toadsworthy 2.0

pour everything into the raffle and lose


----------



## Venn (Jan 4, 2022)

Finally bought the collectibles I wanted and a few tickets! 
The entries were all amazing! Can't wait for the final results!


----------



## Aquilla (Jan 4, 2022)

I wanted to thank the staff for yet another beautiful and fun forum event! I enjoyed it thoroughly  I also feel speechless that some of my entries were chosen by the staff to go to community voting - this has not happened before and I feel so happy and proud, I always dreamed of making the list one day! Thank you so much - it means a lot to me!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Jan 4, 2022)

@Firesquids


LambdaDelta said:


> toadsworthy 2.0
> 
> pour everything into the raffle and lose


or maybe win 150 bells


----------



## chawwee (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm so happy one of my entries was chosen for community voting, I remember how much effort I put into it    Thanks to the staff for creating the event and everyone who took part!!! I've loved looking through everyone submissions over the holiday period, it's really made me smile <3


----------



## Aniko (Jan 4, 2022)

Whoa! I didn't expect to make it to the selection  thanks!
I had already decided on how to spend my silver bells, what am I going to do now?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 4, 2022)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> @Firesquids
> 
> or maybe win 150 bells
> View attachment 424436


This would actually be worse than winning nothing to me tbh


----------



## Merielle (Jan 4, 2022)

I got my votes in earlier (not that it was easy—there's way too many good entries ), but I wanted to say that I was so so thrilled to see that one of my entries was picked to go to community voting!! ;v; There's a _ton_ of talented, creative people on here and it really means a lot to me, so thank you, staff!  I'm also super happy I was able to nab a Cool Feather on top of everything else I wanted!
Now to just cross my fingers for that Aurora Sky.


----------



## King koopa (Jan 4, 2022)

Not me getting 9 notifications from buying 9 raffle tickets for a raffle I may or may not win due to lots of people with lots of silver bells to spend on it...


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jan 4, 2022)

Firesquids said:


> This would actually be worse than winning nothing to me tbh


This is all I could think of after seeing this:


----------



## Giddy (Jan 4, 2022)

How long do I have left to spend the silver bells~?


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 4, 2022)

So, how many raffle tickets did everyone buy?

I thought about getting a collectible and selling it but I thought maybe it's better to just got raffle tickets so I'm sitting on 99 now. I was hoping to get enough for a star frag too but couldn't quite make it.


----------



## Merielle (Jan 4, 2022)

StarlitGlitch said:


> So, how many raffle tickets did everyone buy?
> 
> I thought about getting a collectible and selling it but I thought maybe it's better to just got raffle tickets so I'm sitting on 99 now. I was hoping to get enough for a star frag too but couldn't quite make it.


I bought 10! ^^ Just what I had left over after getting all the collectibles I wanted.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 5, 2022)

StarlitGlitch said:


> So, how many raffle tickets did everyone buy?
> 
> I thought about getting a collectible and selling it but I thought maybe it's better to just got raffle tickets so I'm sitting on 99 now. I was hoping to get enough for a star frag too but couldn't quite make it.



14, not that much more than 10.  Lol.


----------



## xara (Jan 5, 2022)

StarlitGlitch said:


> So, how many raffle tickets did everyone buy?
> 
> I thought about getting a collectible and selling it but I thought maybe it's better to just got raffle tickets so I'm sitting on 99 now. I was hoping to get enough for a star frag too but couldn't quite make it.



i bought 9 since that’s all i could afford aha. i was thinking of saving the bells i earned from the trivia in case something like this happened, but i really wanted that red christmas stocking.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 5, 2022)

I bought eleven raffle tickets since that’s what I had left for. I wish everyone luck in the raffle. This was a fun event. Thank you to the staff for running such great events and looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 5, 2022)

I only bought one since I had just enough silver bells to buy a Snowflake Glow Wand and the Dreamy Bear Plush (the number of correct answers I got with my team for the trivia event really came in handy now that I think about it). 

Speaking of raffle tickets, I remember someone spending a heck ton of currency from Camp TBT and still didn't win anything. I hope no one did that for this event and faced the same fate. That would be a huge oof moment lol.


----------



## Rosch (Jan 5, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I only bought one since I had just enough silver bells to buy a Snowflake Glow Wand and the Dreamy Bear Plush (the number of correct answers I got with my team for the trivia event really came in handy now that I think about it).
> 
> Speaking of raffle tickets, I remember someone spending a heck ton of currency from Camp TBT and still didn't win anything. I hope no one did that for this event and faced the same fate. That would be a huge oof moment lol.



I think it was _toadsworthy. _Rip 700 tickets.
EDIT: Now I'm not sure if it was the camp or the halloween event.

Well, I spent 306 (or was it 307?) on raffle tickets today. I wanted the snow bunny but I am almost a hundred short. So I went ahead and gambled it instead. I think I spent a similar amount (or wast it 400+) at the camp/halloween? (I'm so confused I couldn't remember) and also got nothing.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 5, 2022)

toadsworthy didn't learn his lesson and went all in on camp tbt too?

I was just talking about the halloween 2019 event with the dolls raffle that included the legendary weird doll as the main prize

(I mean he was still able to trade for that weird doll, so it all worked out for him in the end, but still)


----------



## Rosch (Jan 5, 2022)

LambdaDelta said:


> toadsworthy didn't learn his lesson and went all in on camp tbt too?
> 
> I was just talking about the halloween 2019 event with the dolls raffle that included the legendary weird doll as the main prize
> 
> (I mean he was still able to trade for that weird doll, so it all worked out for him in the end, but still)



Oh. I might have mistaken it and it's just the halloween thing. my bad.
LOL I dunno. I'm so confused.


----------



## Snek (Jan 5, 2022)

StarlitGlitch said:


> So, how many raffle tickets did everyone buy?
> 
> I thought about getting a collectible and selling it but I thought maybe it's better to just got raffle tickets so I'm sitting on 99 now. I was hoping to get enough for a star frag too but couldn't quite make it.



I played it safe and spent half of my Silver Bells for 59 tickets. I may or may not regret using them to buy another collectible, but oh well.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 5, 2022)

StarlitGlitch said:


> So, how many raffle tickets did everyone buy?
> 
> I thought about getting a collectible and selling it but I thought maybe it's better to just got raffle tickets so I'm sitting on 99 now. I was hoping to get enough for a star frag too but couldn't quite make it.


72 after getting the cool feather to go with Pave. I already got the collectables I cared about most from the shop so decided to raffle instead of buying another jingloid or stocking. I think there were only two events I didn't participate in.


----------



## amemome (Jan 5, 2022)

StarlitGlitch said:


> So, how many raffle tickets did everyone buy?
> 
> I thought about getting a collectible and selling it but I thought maybe it's better to just got raffle tickets so I'm sitting on 99 now. I was hoping to get enough for a star frag too but couldn't quite make it.


I got around 20. I didn't really care for another christmas candy (I have one from 2017!) so I spent the remainder on tickets.
I'm really happy with the collectibles I could afford!


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 5, 2022)

I got 10 for the raffle.
I purchased a snow bunny and x4 Stockings.
The rest I used on the raffle since I couldn’t afford to buy anything else.


----------



## _Donut_ (Jan 5, 2022)

I was only eyeballing the glow wand so now that I got it, dropped the remaining 180 in the raffle. It makes it more exciting than just buy something I'm not really looking for


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 5, 2022)

I bought 2  sad I know but never lucky in raffles. I won enough for my dream snowflake wand. Didnt think I would earn enough for a dreamy bear so bought one.

I did get enough tickets  should have more faith but It was thanks to my amazing friends for life  the JingleBelles.


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 5, 2022)

I ended up getting a snowflake wand, yule log, and 30 tickets. The only raffle I've ever won was with 1 entry so who knows lol


----------



## Rosch (Jan 5, 2022)

Congratulations to @Crash , @LittleMissPanda , & @tarepanda3ame for making it to the banner!


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 5, 2022)

Ah! Once again, everyone in the banner looks amazing! Great job to all!


----------



## Kattea (Jan 5, 2022)

This is my fave banner!!!


----------



## S.J. (Jan 5, 2022)

Congrats adorable banner reps!  Some of you are looking a little more suspicious than the others!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 5, 2022)

Wow no way  I wasn't expecting to see my island rep on the banner. Like ever lol not when there were so many other creative outfits!

I'm stunned, thanks everyone!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 6, 2022)

nice oberon cosplay


----------



## Merielle (Jan 6, 2022)

Congrats @Crash @LittleMissPanda and @tarepanda3ame!!  We've got quite a dynamic group here!


----------



## tarepanda3ame (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm crazy joyful to have my island rep be in the banner this time around! I was honestly so shocked, but definitely grateful to this wonderful community. Thanks so much everyone❣ ☺


----------



## SarahSays (Jan 6, 2022)

Loving these island reps - such creative outfits!  Congrats @Crash @LittleMissPanda and @tarepanda3ame!!


----------



## _Donut_ (Jan 6, 2022)

Banner looking like some sort of musical, hehe. Love it!


----------



## xlisapisa (Jan 6, 2022)

will there be a restock for the red star frags in the shop?


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jan 6, 2022)

xlisapisa said:


> will there be a restock for the red star frags in the shop?


Yeah, I'm wondering this as well, since I kinda need them restocked so I can get 5 of them tomorrow as planned, lol


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm really dumb and I can't find it, but until when do we have for spending silver bells?


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jan 6, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> I'm really dumb and I can't find it, but until when do we have for spending silver bells?


The staff hasn't said when the shop closes. I've been working with the assumption it'll be Saturday just because that's when the raffle winners will be drawn, though I wouldn't be surprised if it ends up being days after Saturday.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 6, 2022)

StarlitGlitch said:


> So, how many raffle tickets did everyone buy?



I bought 4, which was all the Silver Bells I had left!  I participated in everything and bought a Snowflake Glow Wand and a Dreamy Bear Plush.  I also bought a snowman with TBT because I figured I'd probably like the end result, which is likely now that I see the winning design is a literal snow angel


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 6, 2022)

will there be a runoff vote for the snowman collectible's top two or three designs?

(icbw but i seem to recall this was done before with one of the other collectible voting polls in the past)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 6, 2022)

xlisapisa said:


> will there be a restock for the red star frags in the shop?





~Kilza~ said:


> Yeah, I'm wondering this as well, since I kinda need them restocked so I can get 5 of them tomorrow as planned, lol


there's 4 left in the shop rn, if ya'll haven't seen


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 6, 2022)

King Dorado said:


> will there be a runoff vote for the snowman collectible's top two or three designs?
> 
> (icbw but i seem to recall this was done before with one of the other collectible voting polls in the past)


I don't think so. An earlier post, a couple of pages back, said the snowman poll that is currently up will determine the design of the snowman collectable. But if they do, it would give another chance for the snowman design I hope wins, to win.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 6, 2022)

they're probably only gonna do another poll if they need a tiebreaker

which last I checked the results, seems like a runaway victory at hand for #1


----------



## Blink. (Jan 6, 2022)

StarlitGlitch said:


> So, how many raffle tickets did everyone buy?


I bought a Snowflake wand and 2 dreamy bear plushies. I had 23 left over (curse me not being active everyday for advent calendar) and spent it on the raffle tickets <:


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 7, 2022)

blink talks about not being as active and yet still buys the exact same amount of tix as I did while buying far more in silver bells value than I or most others could've ever afforded

	Post automatically merged: Jan 7, 2022

but yes, I await the day they automate the advent, so we don't have to be held at the mercy of the whim's of justin's schedule (sorry, justin, but I'd just prefer something more consistent)

(I also bought one of the new candies, because nobody else is. so in case I decide I want to use, I don't have to hunt it down)


----------



## Blink. (Jan 7, 2022)

I couldn’t say no to the events 

imagine though, automatic advent calendar? 
Sign up for advent and get em automatically? Nah idk how it’d work lul

edit: oh yeah so like, if I just checked the advent calendar everyday, I coulda afforded a Yule log  ITS FINE


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 7, 2022)

Blink. said:


> imagine though, automatic advent calendar?
> Sign up for advent and get em automatically? Nah idk how it’d work lul


oh nah, I just meant that the advent would update on time at a specified time, as opposed to a time range of literal hours (that I swear for at least one day was still extremely late)

you'd still have to manually claim your reward and all


----------



## xara (Jan 7, 2022)

S.J. said:


> Congrats adorable banner reps!  Some of you are looking a little more suspicious than the others!



i agree... @LittleMissPanda ’s snow angel definitely looks like she’s up to no good.  jk!

haha jokes aside, everyone’s island reps look incredible! i’ve really enjoyed seeing them up on the banner. ☺


----------



## Biyaya (Jan 7, 2022)

LambdaDelta said:


> (I also bought one of the new candies, because nobody else is. so in case I decide I want to use, I don't have to hunt it down)


I noticed not many people got the Kwanzaa candy. That was one of my two goal collectibles, but I didn't have enough after buying my priority prize. I'm just hoping it comes back next year.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jan 7, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> Yeah, I'm wondering this as well, since I kinda need them restocked so I can get 5 of them tomorrow as planned, lol


_is now waiting for one more restock of Red Star Fragments to get the final one needed_


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 7, 2022)

Thank you everyone for placing your votes in our polls! While I'm sure many of you may have already seen the winners, our official closing ceremony thread will be posted sometime tomorrow. For now the Voting Booth board is hidden. We'll keep the raffle ticket in the shop until shortly before we select the winners tomorrow. The other collectibles will still be purchasable for a little bit after tomorrow, but don't wait to spend your silver bells!


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 7, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> _is now waiting for one more restock of Red Star Fragments to get the final one needed_


Restock just happened. Grab it while you can!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 8, 2022)

This event was super fun! Thx so much staff for everything and I hope you all had an amazing holiday!!!


----------



## AkiddoRBTwentySix (Jan 8, 2022)

Whose face is this???


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 8, 2022)

I believe that is Crash, as Krampus


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 8, 2022)

What Snow person ended up winning? I didn't see the final results and I've been waiting to spend my tickets till I saw, but seems I'm cutting it close.


----------



## Chris (Jan 8, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> What Snow person ended up winning? I didn't see the final results and I've been waiting to spend my tickets till I saw, but seems I'm cutting it close.


The winner will be announced today in the Closing Ceremony thread. The shop will still be open after the Closing Ceremony is posted.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2022)

Is there an ETA for when lights will disappear? I believe it's past "early January" and while I can discard them it is a nice collectible I like to have.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 8, 2022)

Chris said:


> The winner will be announced today in the Closing Ceremony thread. The shop will still be open after the Closing Ceremony is posted.



Dang, I was gonna spend my left over silver bells on raffle tickets, but since those winners are being announced tonight I prob don't have enough time to wait to see the winning snow person deign and spend raffle tickets.

Guess I'll buy the snow person now and raffle tickets.


----------



## Chris (Jan 8, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> Dang, I was gonna spend my left over silver bells on raffle tickets, but since those winners are being announced tonight *I prob don't have enough time to wait to see the winning snow person deign and spend raffle tickets*.
> 
> Guess I'll buy the snow person now and raffle tickets.


This would be correct. The snowman collectible reveal will be in the same post as the raffle winner announcement.


----------

